# pourquoi ces prix?



## fox-eye (6 Avril 2005)

Salut 

Je suis actuellement un utilisateur PC. Ceci dit, ayant découvert les joies de mac OS X et de Linux, je me rends compte à quel point Windows est un OS dépassé et tue-productivité (formatages réguliers, virus, spywares bref vous connaissez)...OUI DONC BREF! Je souhaite Switcher essentiellement pour l'OS de la pomme.

Je compte acheter un powerBook G4 15 ", 1,5 Ghz avec Superdrive.
Mon seul problème est le PRIX. J'ai la possibilité de me l'offrir, mais un tel achat est important et je ne veux pas le regretter!

Voyez un peu: un portable SONY (de loin la marque la plus chère sur le marché!), avec 60 Go de disque dur, graveur DVD double couche, écran large TFT 15 ", 512 mo de RAM, une carte graphique 64 mo, wifi 54g se négocie autour de 1500 ¤. Chez les concurrents, on peut d'ailleurs trouver la même chose pour 1350 euros environ...

Le powerbook lui, même si je bénéficie d'une réduc EDU, me revient à 2000 ¤, pour une configuration relativement équivalente, à peu de choses près.

J'imagine qu'Apple ne se moque pas de ses utilisateurs et que cette différence de prix doit être justifiable mais elle ne m'apparaît pas évidente de prime abord.* Alors  j'aimerais simplement savoir quelles sont les raisons concrètes de cette différence de prix* assez manifeste? Qualité du matos, autonomie? Prestige de la marque?
J'achèterai de toute façon l'objet et on va dire que cette question soulagera ma conscience avant de faire le pas définitivement ;-) J'aime savoir que je n'ai pas claqué mon fric pour rien 

Merci à vous!


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2005)

Hello,

Pour repondre a ta question :


> Alors j'aimerais simplement savoir quelles sont les raisons concrètes de cette différence de prix assez manifeste?



Tu ne compare pas ce qui est comparable. Comme beaucoup (tous ?) les PC-user tu regardes uniquement le hardware, pas une seule seconde l'OS, les logiciels fournis, les couts "transversaux" et la connectique.

Apple, c'est deux choses principale : du materiel de (tres) bonne qualite et une qualite de logiciels a couper le souffle (OS X + iApps...), plus une securite optimale et une tranquilite que tu n'as pas sur PC. Enfin, c'est un gain de temps car il n'y a pas une liste de taches repetitive a faire regulierement pour pouvoir profiter de la pleine puissance de ta machine :
- defragmentation
- anti-virus
- anti-spyware
- ...

D'autres pourront probablement developper (voire transformer ce topic en grosse trollerie) si necessaire.


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2005)

Il faut effectivement tenir compte des softs préinstallés (est-ce que Keynote et Pages sont fournis sur la gamme pro?), mais il y a aussi des différences sur le harware: le poids (500 grammes d'écart entre un powerbook et un VAIO 15"...), la finesse du Powerbook (comparé au Sony ou aus autres PC portables), un trackpad de qualité (vous n'avez pas constaté que les utilisateurs de portables PC utilisent toujours une souris usb, et jamais leur trackpad?), et des ptits plus comme le clavier retroéclairé

Il faut aussi regarder la connectique (Firewire, usb2, entrée son...) les options WiFi intégrées (airport, bluetooth...). je viens de regarder les caractéristiques d'un Sony VAIO 15" à 1800 Euros, je ne vois ni 802.11g (Airport), ni bluetooth, et une connnectique des plus sommaire!


----------



## pixelemon (6 Avril 2005)

va jeter un oeil sur la fiche technique de chaque machine, et sur les spécificités de lOS de chaque plate forme... ça devrait te sauter aux yeux.


----------



## fox-eye (6 Avril 2005)

Oula non pas de troll, ça n'est pas le but de ma question! Que veux-tu, on a ses vieux réflexes et il est difficile de s'en séparer.

Je connais peu de choses sur le monde mac, si ce n'est que j'ai mnt une bonne connaissance de l'OS. 

Mais cette réponse me satisfait et je t'en remercie.

J'ai effectivement pu voir un powerbook en magasin, c'est une machine magnifique, avec un écran d'une qualité assez époustouflante. Maintenant à l'usage, je ne sais pas forcément


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2005)

Et avec Tiger, se sera... revolutionnaire (cf les XX pages du topic de Manu)


----------



## tedy (6 Avril 2005)

Ecoute y a des choses qui ne trompent pas... 

Cher apple??? comme cela est dit plus haut oui et non.

Cela fait maintenant 2-3mois que je tourne sur un mac qui entre nous soit dit si on prenait un pc de la meme époque serai consideré comme un dinosaure !
Mais passons ces détails...


Pour la petite histoire c'est mon oncle qui m'a fait prendre conscience de petites choses qui font que certe le cheque est plus gros en achetant apple que Pc...
Mais la durée de vie n'a rien à voir et les soucis d'un utilisateur sous windows tu oublies.
en definitive c'est pas si cher que ça quand tu vois les iapps....

Moi je suis étudiant et ça me fait mal de mettre 1200¤ (dans mon cas) pour un ibook, mais la soeur de ma copine a acheté un pc portable il y a six mois et elle qui n'y connait rien...
Bilan elle est super emmerdé avec (formatage, virus, clavier qui fait un bruit pas possible...)
Quand elle voit l'ibook de ma petite chérie que j'ai fais swicher (et qui me remercie tous les jours  ), bas je peux t'assurer qu'elle regrette aujourd'hui son achat...


Enfin je pense aujourd'hui que apple c'est pas plus cher que pc, car il n'y a pas de comparaisons à faire ça n'a rien à voir.
C'est deux approches de l'informatique différentes. 

Voila pour ma p'tite contribution  
Bon achat quoi que tu choisisses


----------



## fox-eye (6 Avril 2005)

Ok donc pour résumer,qualité de l'OS (bien que le prix de l'os soit de 140 ¤ à vrai dire et donc, moins cher que wiwine), qualité du hardware, applications fournies de base (idvd, iphoto...), connectique complète (firewire 400 et 800 présents par exmeple), revêtement alu, finesse de l'engin, silence lors de l'utilisation...confort optimal de travail...tout cela a un prix évidemment...

De toute façon, même si je ne suis pas au meilleur endroit pour avoir un jugement 100 % (;-)) objectif, j'ai entendu tellement de bien sur cette machine que ça ne doit pas être un hasard ;-)

Je pense que le monde mac va compter un ptit bonzomme en plus très bientôt


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2005)

fox, essaye de poser ta question sur un forum PC pour voir l'avis "de l'autre cote", non ?


----------



## Ptit-beignet (6 Avril 2005)

Pourquoi ces prix ?
Parce que Apple est tout seul sur son marché. Sony doit jouer avec le constructeur chinois qui fait des pavés de crottin portables et donc ne pas choquer avec des prix tres forts. Apple n'est pas concurrencé et les gens qui veulent un portable et OS X payeront le prix.
Rajoute a ca le design et un prix qui fait pas cheap, pour que l'acheteur pense acheter un "objet" et pas seulement un ordinateur.
Niveau qualité je ne pense pas qu'Apple fournisse une qualité supèrieure à certains constructeurs PC (je dis bien certains).
Autonomie non plus, parce qu'un PowerBook n'a pas une autonomie impressionnante 
Reste une integration soft + hard au top, un OS au top et voila !
Donc la difference de prix n'est pas veritablement justifiée mais au vu de l'integration et de la qualité de la machine, le prix n'est quand même pas démesuré.

PS: regarde le prix d'un powerbook d'occaz et tu verras que la cote est encore tres bonne. Donc l'un dans l'autre le powerbook n'est pas trop cher si tu le revend 1/3 de son prix apres 2-3 ans ? nan ? prix d'un portable PC d'occaz 
A+
Vincent


----------



## fox-eye (6 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> fox, essaye de poser ta question sur un forum PC pour voir l'avis "de l'autre cote", non ?



Lol oui c'est une bonne idée. Mais j'ai pu constater à quel point les utilisateurs PC pêchent par leur méconnaissance de l'OS. Généralement on teste avant de parler   Je sais pertinemment bien ce qu'ils me répondront: 

C'est trop cher, y a rien qui tourne sur mac, les G4 c que des 1 Giga 5 alors que moi mon proco c un 3 giga 8 siteplé reste avec nous on t'aime. 

Mon seul point d'ombre restait le prix ;-) donc pas de prob.


----------



## fox-eye (6 Avril 2005)

Ptit-beignet a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ces prix ?
> PS: regarde le prix d'un powerbook d'occaz et tu verras que la cote est encore tres bonne. Donc l'un dans l'autre le powerbook n'est pas trop cher si tu le revend 1/3 de son prix apres 2-3 ans ? nan ? prix d'un portable PC d'occaz
> Vincent



JE sais, j'ai pu constater le phénomène. Je sais à quel point la valeur d'un portable PC se déprécie à une allure redoutable. Je vais d'ailleurs avoir les pires peines du monde à revendre le mien à bon prix... gloups :-D


----------



## tedy (6 Avril 2005)

fox-eye a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, même si je ne suis pas au meilleur endroit pour avoir un jugement 100 % objectif, j'ai entendu tellement de bien sur cette machine que ça ne doit pas être un hasard ;-)


 
Honnetement question objectivité tu peux y aller je t'ecris de mon pc !!!  
Le mieux à faire est de trouver un magasin genre PC CITY(ou autres mais chez eux y a rien sous vitrine en general et les macs...ils s'en tapent un peu) qui ont des powerbook en expos.

Pour ma copine je l'avais emmené un apresmidi complet pour quelle test... Je voulais pas qu'elle me dise que je lui avait fait acheter n'importe quoi

Pour le prix... Bas oui c'est comme ça  
Mais ceci dit, j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait beaucoup de logiciel sur mac de tres bonne qualité et gratuit contrairement à windows.
De meme j'ai l'impression que les shareware sont à des prix moins excessifs ( je parle pas de photoshop ou autres grosses productions)

Mais bon honnetement personne ne te pousseras à acheter si ça correspond pas à ce que tu veux faire...


----------



## fox-eye (6 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon honnetement personne ne te pousseras à acheter si ça correspond pas à ce que tu veux faire...



Oh il est évident que tout ce que je fais sur pc sera également faisable sur mac et vice versa.  Développement web, montage et encodage vidéo, surf...
Je me tourne vers mac pour avoir un confort optimal de travail que ne n'ai jamais ressneti avec Windows (je ne compte plus les "format party"  nocturnes, accompagné d'une tasse de café et d'une pile de cd de drivers...)

Je suis aussi un joueur invétéré mais pour ça il me reste mon pc desktop ;-) Donc ça va.


----------



## tedy (6 Avril 2005)

fox-eye a dit:
			
		

> Oh il est évident que tout ce que je fais sur pc sera également faisable sur mac et vice versa. Développement web, montage et encodage vidéo, surf...
> Je me tourne vers mac pour avoir un confort optimal de travail que ne n'ai jamais ressneti avec Windows (je ne compte plus les "format party" nocturnes, accompagné d'une tasse de café et d'une pile de cd de drivers...)


 
Alors tu vas aimer...

Je dors comme un bébé depuis mon switch, enfin presque... 
Maintenant je m'occupe du pc portable de la soeur de ma copine... 

Mais bon elle me le laisse 2-3 jours en général donc je le fait de journée  
Prépare toi (après la phase de perte des habitudes windows) à dire au revoir stress et bonjour la vie


----------



## vincmyl (6 Avril 2005)

Franchement le PWB est vraiment une superbe machine avec toutes les connectiques qu'il faut, tu ne regretteras vraiment pas ton choix


----------



## V!ctr0 (6 Avril 2005)

Si tu es étudaiant passe par l'ADC student c'est vraiement plus interessant : le sujet est sur le forum...

Sinon je suis ravi de mon swich , moi aussi j'avais un 3GHZ6 j'ai tout sacrifié et la c'est le bonheur


----------



## Zyrol (6 Avril 2005)

Autre chose, spécifique au monde mac...

Un PC se fait beaucoup plus vite dépasser dans le temps (evolution des logiciels et de l'OS).

Quand Apple passe à l'OS supérieur, les anciens mac accélerent... on voit trés bien des G3 à 500 Mhz qui font tourner panther, et ils iront encore plus vite avec tiger (surement). Ce qui est totalement different de l'autre coté : faire tourner Win XP sur une vieille bécane est ..... trés trés difficile ! 

Donc dans le temps, avec ton PB, tu perdras moins de temps et moins d'argent (comme dit plus haut, l'occase mac perd moins vite)

Bon switch... tu ne le regretteras pas.


----------



## msdosfolies (6 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Et avec Tiger, se sera... revolutionnaire (cf les XX pages du topic de Manu)




je serai pas contre mais "qui vivra verra " 
tant qu'il est pas sorti et testé en vrai par des utilisateur , de mon coté j'attends , qui sait si c'est vraiment mieux ?
on verra


----------



## msdosfolies (6 Avril 2005)

je pense que le prix a quand meme pas mal baissé mais ça reste encore cher d'autant qu'il n'y a toujours que 2 port usb2 et souvent les pc portable c'est 3 ou 4 mais parfois 2 aussi .
le portable est aussi souvent avec un lecteur carte memoire 4 en 1 ou 6 en 1 ce que n'ont pas les mac .
sinon je suis content de mon powerbook 15 et je ne regrette pas mon pc portable sauf pour la connectique legere .

le prix est plus cher aussi du fait de l'exclusivité de la marque et entre les mac portables il n'y a aucune concurence  ce qui n'est pas le cas des pc qui se font une guerre des prix (acer, sony, compaq ,hp,toshiba, ,medion ,PB ; ibm ,dell et  j'en oublie)
apple n'a que 5 ou 6 modeles "de mac" donc c'est sur que si la licence de fabrication (avec un cahier des charges  meme tres pointu) , pouvait etre vendu à sony ou autre les prix baisseraient ,et apple doperait les vente et pourrait prendre pas mal de marge sur les pc mais je trouve que  apple aimme bien reussir mais pas trop ,


----------



## lilimac54 (6 Avril 2005)

juste pour dire que quand tu démontes un Pc et un mac    
tu compares et tu vois tout de suite la différence 
pour les bureaux dans le PC   Y A DES FILS PARTOUT  dans un mac c'est tout propre :love: 

pour les portables tu regardes l'épaisseur et le poids   :love:   

et le power book est super résistant 
le mien est tombé d'une hauteur d'un metre dans son étui et rien ,en étant resté en tension (veille)
ça m'est arrivé deux ou trois fois    
c'est pas bon mais j'ai quand même eu les boulettes!!!!!  

un power c'est le top , ça tourne nickel


----------



## lilimac54 (6 Avril 2005)

mon étui est quand même une mallette mais elle est pas plus rembourée que ça


----------



## Zyrol (6 Avril 2005)

on peut comparer ça la difference entre une BMW et une Peugeot (quoique maintenant Peugeot c'est rattrapé..)

Quand tu ouvres le capot d'une BMW, c'est propre, pas de tuyau, un bloc tout bleau....
Quand tu ouvres le capot de la vieille Peugeot, des tuyaux partout, des cables... enfin tu vois....


----------



## Zeo14 (6 Avril 2005)

Juste pour signaler que sur le marché des 12" la différence de prix est dans le sens inverse.

Cherchez un portable PC 12" à moins de 1500¤, vous êtes pas près de le trouver...

Et puis comparer un pc portable avec un mac portable, c'est un peu comme comparer les charters avec la première classe.
Dans les deux cas on arrive à destination mais le voyage ne se fait pas dans les même conditions.


----------



## J_K (6 Avril 2005)

Ben écoute, fox, j'ai eu le même dilemme que toi, j'ai switché à l'automne et je me suis acheté un PB 15'', mon premier Mac! 

Cela m'a fait très mal au portefeuille, en effet, cette machine était beaucoup plus chère que l'Asus de mon frère, par exemple. 

Mais malgré tout, je me suis dit que c'était une bonne machine, qui ne me causera pas de problèmes, et c'est le cas, je n'ai pas un seul ennnui, tant logiciel que matériel, et surtout, malgré le fait qu'une nouvelle gamme de PB est sortie, le mien reste d'actualité, le PC de mon frère, acheté en même temps, à peu de choses près, est dors et déjà complètement dépassé! :love:

Tu vois, c'est plus cher, certes, mais la différence t'offre de la tranquilité, pas de bugs ou de plantages, pas de virus ou autres, et cette différence de prix t'offre plus de vie à ta machine. 

J'ajoute encore, pour terminer, un Mac a une durée de vie de trois à quatre fois plus longue que celle d'un PC acheté en même temps, mais le prix d'un Mac n'est pas de trois fois celui d'un PC dernier cri! Tu t'achète un Mac ou trois PC, je me demande quel standard est le moins cher, au final!


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose, spécifique au monde mac...
> 
> Un PC se fait beaucoup plus vite dépasser dans le temps (evolution des logiciels et de l'OS).
> 
> ...


Le plus difficile finallement c'est se convaincre que l'on peut faire de la bonne informatique en oubliant complètement ses tristes habitudes Windiowennes!
A force de formater,reinstaller,nettoyer,scanner les virus,les spy et j'en passe on fini par croire que l'on est un crack de l'informatique alors que l'on est finallement juste un dépatouilleur du sac de noeuds de nos machines windosiens.
Lorsque l'on switche on s'étonne bizzarement d'avoir du temps pour plonger dans les logiciels, d'en approfondir le fonctionnement et que l'os finallement on le regarde de beaucoup plus loin qu'auparavant.
On s'appercoit aussi que l'on continue à chercher les ennuis lorsque l'on persiste à vouloir conserver son materiel pc pour l'utiliser en réseau avec son mac
Le bon réflexe est de se débarasser définitivement de son PC pour vivre enfin en paix avec le nec plus ultra du materiel informatique qu'est la gamme apple.
Il ne faut surtout pas hésiter ... tu finiras après un mois ou deux par avoir envie d'écrire à ton tour les mêmes post que ci-dessus lorsque d'autres windowiens hésiteraont à switcher.

Switche!!!!! .; sans hésitation ... rien que du bonheur ...


----------



## msdosfolies (6 Avril 2005)

+1 pour l'ibook 12 ou le pb 12 pouce , petit leger et assez complet .
ibook 999 euros c'est pas mal en nomad 

ne pas confondre PB  et PB 
Packard bell (la pire daube je crois ) et Powerbook

de plus avec un mac les cd  ou dvd de reinstalle sont fournis ce qui est de moins en moins le cas des pc et portable pc , voir forum de packard bell , c'est edifiant de voir les soucis pour les utilisateur qui ont raté la gravure du cd master ou perdu le master cd .
de plus ces pc sont tatoués ,et bridé .
donc bravo pour les portables apple  pour déjà  le fait de fournir une bonne becanne avec les cd de reinstalle du systeme et des logiciels ce qui peut aussi expliquer le prix .

et puis les  emballages plastiques sont de qualité


----------



## msdosfolies (6 Avril 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Le plus difficile finallement c'est se convaincre que l'on peut faire de la bonne informatique en oubliant complètement ses tristes habitudes Windiowennes!
> A force de formater,reinstaller,nettoyer,scanner les virus,les spy et j'en passe on fini par croire que l'on est un crack de l'informatique alors que l'on est finallement juste un dépatouilleur du sac de noeuds de nos machines windosiens.
> Lorsque l'on switche on s'étonne bizzarement d'avoir du temps pour plonger dans les logiciels, d'en approfondir le fonctionnement et que l'os finallement on le regarde de beaucoup plus loin qu'auparavant.
> On s'appercoit aussi que l'on continue à chercher les ennuis lorsque l'on persiste à vouloir conserver son materiel pc pour l'utiliser en réseau avec son mac
> ...


 
oui mais je trouve que c'est bien aussi d'avoir les deux pour comparer au moins en temps reel et ne pas faire sectaire , switcher ..ok mais rien n'oblige le switch total


----------



## J_K (6 Avril 2005)

En switchant, je me suis dit, je vais installer VirtualPC et Windows 2000 ou XP Pro, et je vais utiliser mon Mac comme ça, résultat, j'ai installé VirtualPC, mais le dernier démarrage de cette application date du jour de son installation! 

Je la garde, juste pour le cas où j'aurais peut-être une fois un .exe à faire tourner, mais pour l'instant, rien de la sorte. 

Mon PC de bureau est toujours là, je n'y touche plus non plus, j'ai fait un switch partiel, pour me rassurer, en somme, et résultat, j'ai switché totalement, tellement mon PowerBook est complet et compact! :love: Je l'aime! :love: Je peux tout faire avec lui, et même plus qu'avec un PC, et surtout, je peux le faire n'importe où!  Je me vois mal séquencer de la vidéo HD tout en surfant sur le web et en écrivant une lettre sur Word, ainsi qu'en préparant une présentation Keynote (tout en même temps, bien sûr, et sans ramer!) avec autre chose que mon PowerBook, sur une terasse de café, parce qu'il fait beau dehors!


----------



## darkheart (6 Avril 2005)

L essentiel a deja ete dit mais c'est vrai que tu payes une qualite et un confort d'utilisation sans pareil. Apple a une demarche, a mon sens, radicalement differente du monde windows. Plus haut tu mentionne des utilisateur PC qui rigolent en te disant que leur processeur est cadence a X Ghz alors que le tient ne tourne que a 1,5 ou 1,67.... C'est ridicule. La est toute la difference: un utilisateur pc basique cherchera plus de Ghz, de ram, de n'importe quoi pour toujours avoir plus parceque c'est sense etre mieux.Du coup ils ont toujours plus mais ca ne marche jamais mieux! C'est une course en avant sterile. De son cote apple se pose la seule bonne question: qu'est-cequ'on besoin les utilisateurs? Alors faisons leur un truc qui marche! C'est ca qui m'a decide pour mon switch, entre autre. L'interface apple est orientee du cote utilisateur. Du coup, les coup marketing type 'toujours plus de puissance' sont inutile.
Un fabriquant pc va te vendre sa machine en t'expliquant a quel point c'est puissant. Apple, au contraire, va te dire qu'avec leur machine tu vas pouvoir faire tout ce que tu veux, de maniere simple et en toute securite. Pour moi ca change tout!


----------



## fox-eye (6 Avril 2005)

L'ADC STUDENT me paraît très intéresssant...mais je suis prof. Donc pour les tarifs EDU pas de pb, mais pour les 20%, c'est raté. Enfin c pas grave  Je touche pas un salaire pour rien :-D

Vous allez certainement me dire qu'on ne compare pas des pommes et des fenêtres (d'ailleurs en vrai ça n'a pas vraiment de rapport :-D mais un pc(la machine) sous Windows coûtera le prix de son hardware, de son montage par un brave technicien+le prix de la license Windaauze. Ce qui tombe sous le sens. Il devrait en aller de même pour Apple. 

C'est vrai, la qualité exceptionnelle du matos et de l'OS joue. Mais ça n'est pas tout. L'os est, et j'ai pu le constater, bien meilleur que celui de BIllou, mais il a une valeur pécunière lui aussi magré tout et ilife également. Avec l'un et l'autre, on arrive à 200 ¤ de software environ. Reste un trou :-D Et se trou, comme le dit un des posteurs de la page précédente, est du aussi à l'absence de concurrence. Apple est seul sur son marché.
De plus, Apple a sa clientèle, un peu spécialisée généralement (professionnels de création numérique, vidéo, sonore, étudiants, écoles) cette clientèle est satisfaite (et je peux bien le comprendre) et n'a aucune raison objective de se plaindre du prix. Apple est content, tout le monde est happy et c bien.

Enfin, je pense personnellement, que la perte de vitesse d'un pc est due essentiellement à l'utilisation d'un pc comme bécane de jeux. La course aux performances constante, et renouveller son matériel souvent est une nécessité si on veut rester dans le coup. Sur mac, on joue rarement, c pas fait pour ça alors forcément. J'ai envie de dire, mon père a un vieux pc d'il y a 4 ans, avec win 2000, il l'utilise pour du traitement de texte, surfer, ben ça lui suffit amplement et il est pas prêt de changer  Moi en tout cas, c'est la seule chose qui me motivait à changer de pc 

Mais effectivement, j'achète un mac pour bosser et la, la philosophie Apple me convient parfaitement!!!

Enfin, je m'en fous, comme pour toute chose en cez bas monde, il y a des avantages et des inconvénients. Le tout est d'accepter ces inconvénients. Et oui, je le dis j'accepte (pour le meilleur et pour le pire).


----------



## vincmyl (6 Avril 2005)

Tu acceptes donc de payer plus cher :love:


----------



## fox-eye (6 Avril 2005)

J'accepte oui ;-) et vos comms m'ont guidé dans ce sens (mon dieu comme je suis influençable :-D)


----------



## Daffy (6 Avril 2005)

Pour ma part je vois 3 points qui justifie cette différence de prix:
- les machines Apple sont toutes fort complètes en options dans leur version de base
- leur durée de vie est supérieure aux PC (dans notre entreprise, on compte 3/4 ans pour un PC, 5/6 pour un mac ...bien que les Macs Users sont collectionneurs de nouvelles machines, mais là c'est un autre problème).
- la part de marché Apple est trop peu significative que pour avoir les moyens de lutter contre des prix à la Dell (mais en contrepartie, cette minorité nous évite aussi les soucis de virus etc... s'il est vrai que l'OSX est idéal pour se prémunir des virus, je n'en ai pas rencontré en travaillant plus de 10 ans avec les OS antérieurs.


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2005)

Fox, tu oublis quelque chose dans tes calculs, qu'une personne avait cité precedement : le temps gagné, et rien n'est plus cher que le temps. 

Et un PC perd de la puissance dans deux cas. Pour les jeux, comme tu l'as signalé, mais aussi a chaque nouveau service pack, a chaque fois que tu installeras un logiciel (car windows est lié aux logiciels (base de registre, menu du click-droit, services qui tournent,...).), a chaque nouvel OS (y'a qu'à voir les pre-requis estimé pour longhorn ), jusqu'à la prochaine mise a jour,... Donc sauf si tu gardes ton PC avec quelques logiciels spécifique et sans chercher a utiliser les dernières versions, mais également si tu fait correctement tes taches de maintenance, ton PC perd de la vitesse.

Pour en revenir au cout, quelqu'un a comparé le mac a une bmw et les pc a peugeot. Je ne dirais pas ca. Je dirais plutot que le mac est une voiture necessitant peu d'entretien, ne tombant quasiment jamais en panne, plus confortable, mieux equipee, plus sure. Bref, tu paye ton crédit et tu sais que tu n'auras pas de frais a coté. Un PC, tu le paye moins cher a l'achat, et puis deux semaines apres tu te rend compte qu'il te manque quelque chose, tu iras l'acheter. Quelques temps apres, c'est la panne. Encore plus tard, on te vole ta voiture. Etc... (j'espere que tu vois ou je veux en venir   ). Cherche ou sont les inconvenients 

Au final, ton PC est plus cher, meme si on te le presente, à toi consommateur (comme a nous tous d'ailleurs), comme moins cher.

En tout cas,  bienvenu dans le monde mac et vivement les photos de ton powerbook


----------



## fox-eye (7 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas,  bienvenu dans le monde mac et vivement les photos de ton powerbook



Ton argumentation se tient  C'est un achat plus coûteux au départ mais qu'on rentabilise bien mieux qu'un pc si j'ai bien compris.

Il ne me reste plus qu'à revendre mon néamoins brave PIV 2.8 GHZ et le tour est joué.

Promis, je ferai des photos de mon switch que je posterai dans la rubrique adéquate ;-)

JE finirai par cet hommage au logiciel libre, merveilleusement représenté sur mac. Un titre du groupe open source "the GNU/STALLMANS". Il fallait l'inventer...

->http://www.revolution-os.com/Free_Software_Song_video.mpg


----------



## vincmyl (7 Avril 2005)

Bon achat et j'espere que tu seras comblé part a machine


----------

